# what size is your columbian



## whoru (Aug 3, 2009)

mine is around 20inches an is 10months old is this a good size for her age..



<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FFenvpxK528RL0nNN2m4nA?feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FF ... directlink</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 3, 2009)

She's very beautiful and looks healthy!


...Jefroka


----------



## Turbine (Aug 3, 2009)

Great looking columbian you have there.


----------



## whoru (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks just wanted check size verses age


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow. One of the nicest Columbians I have seen. Nice.


----------



## whoru (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks i think she beutiful lol


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 5, 2009)

My guy is huge! and extremely sweet for a col. he has the personality of a arg...
I will have to get an exact measurement tonight but hes a big boy! 2yrs old. Let me know what you all think! he's my newest.


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 5, 2009)

That is HUGE!


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Aug 5, 2009)

great looking tegus! did you have them under colored lights when you took the photos?


----------



## whoru (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks wow thats a pretty columbian an big i hope mine gets that big.. i didnt have mine under color lights just her uvb for the pic


----------



## whoru (Aug 6, 2009)

heres a few more pics of my baby......................


----------



## whoru (Aug 6, 2009)

ok heres one more i love the colors she has.......


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 6, 2009)

Mine is 4 years old and she is 35" long.

I don't have a current picture of her. She looks weird right now with shedding skin hanging off of her. this pic must be a baby pic...she looks so small!


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoru I have never seen a Columbian with that much yellow/gold coloring. Very nice.


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 6, 2009)

It is interesting to look at them all.

Snake Charmr's is like an ultramel, it is so dark. Whoru is so gold and yellow. Mine is so black and white, I never call her a golden. Mine also has more of a rounded nose? I got her at about 6-9 months old from some pretty wacky people and that was her 2nd owner...I'm the third. She was about 16-19" when I got her so your size sounds about right.


----------



## whoru (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks i havent either i think she is very unique i bought her at a local mom an pop pet store an have been very impressed with how she has turned out... thanks again for the comment


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 6, 2009)

Here's a more recent pic...not nearly as colorful as yours, but she's our sweetie.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 6, 2009)

laurarfl said:


> Here's a more recent pic...not nearly as colorful as yours, but she's our sweetie.




very nice lookin teguixin :-D


----------



## whoru (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks for all the input folks


----------

